# 2013 CAAD10-1 Won't Have Dura Ace



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I was at my LBS yesterday. Turns out that the 2013 model CAAD10 won't be offered in a Dura Ace model; It is being replaced with the Ultegra Di2 model instead. Also, the anodized black (the claim 1150 gram frame version) is being replaced with another black finish. It looks like the went kinda vintage with the graphics on it too. It resembles the old Black Lightning Edition. That was straight out of the C-dale catalog my LBS had. There will also be a SRAM Force model as well. I've been waiting for over a year for a 58cm CAAD10-1 in anodized black. Now they have discontinued it. Maybe I'll get a Super Six instead.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Pictures of all of the 2013 CAAD10s http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4015088-post103.html


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The frame is still anodized.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

what type of handlebars are on the Force frames?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Bad Ronald said:


> The frame is still anodized.


Wow!! It looked like a glossy black in the catalog. Too bad it's not running 7900 anymore. Cdale most received a killer deal on the Ultegra Di2 considering the rumors about the 9000 series Dura Ace floating around. I like the ride od the RS80s but I guess having the option of going tubeless or clincher would make the Teg wheels a more attractive option.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

terbennett said:


> Wow!! It looked like a glossy black in the catalog. Too bad it's not running 7900 anymore. Cdale most received a killer deal on the Ultegra Di2 considering the rumors about the 9000 series Dura Ace floating around. I like the ride od the RS80s but I guess having the option of going tubeless or clincher would make the Teg wheels a more attractive option.


Dura-ace 9000 series isn't a rumor. It's been officially announced for a bit :thumbsup:

U Di2 is still really nice and is a nice option if you have a lot of 10spd shimano wheelsets. The RS80 wheels are great. Any wheel can be ran tubeless though.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

terbennett said:


> I was at my LBS yesterday. Turns out that the 2013 model CAAD10 won't be offered in a Dura Ace model; It is being replaced with the Ultegra Di2 model instead. Also, the anodized black (the claim 1150 gram frame version) is being replaced with another black finish. It looks like the went kinda vintage with the graphics on it too. It resembles the old Black Lightning Edition. That was straight out of the C-dale catalog my LBS had. There will also be a SRAM Force model as well. I've been waiting for over a year for a 58cm CAAD10-1 in anodized black. Now they have discontinued it. Maybe I'll get a Super Six instead.


I got excited and thought this meant Sram Red.

I thought the CAAD10-1 was overpriced. You only got DA shifters and derailleurs with Ultegra cassette, chain and brakes. So essentially you were paying an extra $1,320 for a DA-Ultegra mashup and RS80 wheels.


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I got excited and thought this meant Sram Red.
> I thought the CAAD10-1 was overpriced. You only got DA shifters and derailleurs with Ultegra cassette, chain and brakes. So essentially you were paying an extra $1,320 for a DA-Ultegra mashup and RS80 wheels.


Yeah and a frame that weighs half a pound less than any other Caad10 frame. That's a big difference!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Nasty73Z said:


> Yeah and a frame that weighs half a pound less than any other Caad10 frame. That's a big difference!


The CAAD10-1 had a lighter frame?


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes. The Caad10-1 frames were hand selected off the line as the lightest and nicest welded of a batch. They use scotch brite to hand finish the aluminum, then apply all the decals. The frame is then media blasted and then decals removed, leaving those areas brushed finished. Then they are hard anodized. A normal Caad frame has an electronically applying primer coat, several coats of color and then several coats of clear sprayed. Somewhere to the tune of 200+ grams of paint. Basically they wanted to reward a customer who is willing to spend over $3000 on an aluminum frame, so they do their best to make in a real treat.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Nasty73Z said:


> Yes. The Caad10-1 frames were hand selected off the line as the lightest and nicest welded of a batch. They use scotch brite to hand finish the aluminum, then apply all the decals. The frame is then media blasted and then decals removed, leaving those areas brushed finished. Then they are hard anodized. A normal Caad frame has an electronically applying primer coat, several coats of color and then several coats of clear sprayed. Somewhere to the tune of 200+ grams of paint. Basically they wanted to reward a customer who is willing to spend over $3000 on an aluminum frame, so they do their best to make in a real treat.


Source?


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

I work at one of the top 10 Cannondale dealers in the nation and this was explained to me during a dealer meeting. It is why I chose to build one up instead of the Liquigas replica colors.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

NWS Alpine said:


> Dura-ace 9000 series isn't a rumor. It's been officially announced for a bit :thumbsup:
> 
> U Di2 is still really nice and is a nice option if you have a lot of 10spd shimano wheelsets. The RS80 wheels are great. Any wheel can be ran tubeless though.


I know it's real but there are so many rumors going around about it that it is overshadowing everything else. That's what I really meant. Sorry about that.


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Still a sexy looking frame


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you are interrested in the 2012 Caad10-1 anodized frame there is one that just popped up on ebay...looks good to me...then again, so do the 2013 Caad10's. Happy hunting. Cheers


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Nasty73Z said:


> I work at one of the top 10 Cannondale dealers in the nation and this was explained to me during a dealer meeting. It is why I chose to build one up instead of the Liquigas replica colors.


+1. T hat's why whenever you saw advertisements about the frame being 1150 grams it always stated at the bottom that the weight was based on the anodized black frame- which was only offered on the CAAD10-1.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone picked up their '13 CAAD 10 Black Edition yet?


----------

